# 2nd DWC



## FutbolGuy024 (Dec 18, 2021)

Excited to start my 2nd DWC, looking healthy 3 weeks in


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 19, 2021)

Watching.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Always watching
Question
Are you planning to move the root bucket into a larger Reservoir of a dark color to keep light away from the roots?


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Nov 8, 2022)

Sorry folks, due to a nasty break up w/my gf I had to tear that grow down, and finally I have started another.  I will keep in these buckets entire time and I am using mystery seeds so it’s a gamble of my time/efforts, but ***!  Obviously I can only keep two.  I started with 4 and I’m going to let nature decide which I keep.  Nutes and everything have been perfected from previous grows.  In 3.5 gallons of water, we have 3.5 ml ph down (desired ph of 6.5) 10 ml FF big bloom, 5 ml grow big, 10ml calmag, 5ml hydrogaurd.  Desired water temp is under 70 so you can wrap bucket in towel, dampen daily and aim fan/ a/c at bucket and will naturally drop to that range if in a a/c house.  I’ll let you know how it goes this time.


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Nov 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Always watching
> Question
> Are you planning to move the root bucket into a larger Reservoir of a dark color to keep light away from the roots?


I will be wrapping these white buckets with darker towels for the cooling process of the water (see my 1st dwc journal) This was effective enough at eliminating light to roots issues I’ve seen peers post about.  Here is latest pic, we have our two!


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Nov 13, 2022)

FutbolGuy024 said:


> I will be wrapping these white buckets with darker towels for the cooling process of the water (see my 1st dwc journal) This was effective enough at eliminating light to roots issues I’ve seen peers post about.  Here is latest pic, we have our two!


----------



## Growdude (Nov 13, 2022)

I would drop that PH to ~ 5.8 for hydro
That can cause the twisted leaves
Wet towles on the buckets is a good idea!


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Nov 14, 2022)

I have digital ph pen, still fairly new to me, and the droplets which is my gauge of how accurate my pen is.  The manual calls for calibration a LOT, how do you measure and how often do you “calibrate”? Tyia I will try lower ph ty for advice


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Nov 18, 2022)

I’ll be switching these to flower a week from today.  Last grow, there was an explosion in these next 2 weeks, I love seeing what is daily progress!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 18, 2022)

Still watching.  Wish I had a couple bills for every grow that went south because of GF's many years back. Especially their parents. hahaha. Your going to do great.


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Nov 21, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Still watching.  Wish I had a couple bills for every grow that went south because of GF's many years back. Especially their parents. hahaha. Your going to do great.


Thanks for the encouragement! They are progressing nicely, cold weather is helping, and I just went 12/12 for a hopeful harvest in late March/Early April.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 21, 2022)

FutbolGuy024 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! They are progressing nicely, cold weather is helping, and I just went 12/12 for a hopeful harvest in late March/Early April.


What kind of strain is that? Late March/early April is like 16-18 weeks. That is a long flower time even for a sativa and those look indica dominant.


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Nov 29, 2022)

We are growing rogue, I have nfi what strain but it came out of a really great sack I obtained locally.  This it will be dubbed LOC101


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Dec 2, 2022)

Finally put these on timer 12/12.  I got caught napping and screwed up times one day so it appears to still be in Veg.  No sex on either yet.   On a side note Good Luck to USA and its Futbol!


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Dec 6, 2022)

No sign of sex yet, had some pretty substantial growth upwards so I enlisted 4 twist ties for some LST to make them bush out.


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Dec 14, 2022)

Glad to report I lucked out and got 2 females (see pistils) Still not sure of strain but lis.. came from a good bag.  Growth is off the charts.  Major LST going on to contain height!  Really great “problem “ to have


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Dec 19, 2022)

Starting to look like  Added some more LST because growth upwards is out of control.  Now 4 ties on each bucket.


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Dec 28, 2022)

Should I trim more?  They are drinking about a gallon a day currently.  No telling when harvest could be bc I don’t know the strain.  I like what I’m seeing though.


----------



## spunom (Dec 28, 2022)

Very nice, happy looking plants!

If you have a fan making the leafs jiggle a little, I see no need for trimming.

I do see that power strip laying on the floor. Please get it up above the plants. Every thing man makes can break, and a little water on a plug can make for a very bad day for man.


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Jan 4, 2023)

Drinking about 1.5 gallons a day each.  Pretty obvious two strains, both indica .  One smells piney other smells of citrus…


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Wednesday at 3:04 PM)

Question.. I want to bring ppm down in one bucket.  In theory I just add zero nutrient added ph adjusted water when it gets thirsty?  Do I still had hydrogaurd and calmag?  Thoughts please


----------

